# Putting Battery In ATV



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont know what every one else does but I know I have a heck of a time hooking my ATV Battery back up. 
put a Winch on this weekend and had the battery out and did this up and even took a Pic,

I came up with the following simple solutiion, 
couple of Zip Ties folded over on them selves,

The positve side is done and ready to drop the Battery into the Quad, 
Negative side needs to be pulled the rest of the way in and then remove the screw. Now place Battery into ATV Wire up the Terminals and once you have the Screws started just pull the Zip Ties out. Place on shelf for reuse or thrown away and use new ones next time.

sublime out. 
have to be somewhat careful not to bump the zipties out of postion till you've got the Screw Started though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i bought bigger studs because I have the winch, plow lights, 3 point hitch hooked up to the battery.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;748098 said:


> i bought bigger studs because I have the winch, plow lights, 3 point hitch hooked up to the battery.


after your Ice Fishing Pics I'm just gonna leave this one alone espically the first 4 words.

must be a Cat owner thing.

Sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;748106 said:


> after your Ice Fishing Pics I'm just gonna leave this one alone espically the first 4 words.
> 
> must be a Cat owner thing.
> 
> Sublime out.


what do you mean? lol


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Cool trick, thanks for the idea!!! Just an FYI for anyone that uses the same battery as above, in most cases if you want a higher CCA battery the YTX-20BS should fit.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the tip about the more CCA battery.

is this the same size as the 14-BS?

I know on my 02 Honda Rancher its a pretty snug fit to get the battery in there.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sublime68charge;748106 said:



> after your Ice Fishing Pics I'm just gonna leave this one alone espically the first 4 words.
> 
> must be a Cat owner thing.
> 
> Sublime out.


bwahahahahaha


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a little bigger. I need to get one for my Rincon. I know in those you have to trim a little of the rubber pads at the bottom of the tray. I think it's around 220 cca. I am going to be looking around a little tonight and I will try to get the measurements of it for you.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are the specs for the YTX-20LBS...
Voltage: 12
Capacity: 18
Dimensions: 6.875" x 3.4375" x 6.125"
Metric Dimensions: 175mm x 87mm x 155mm
Amps: 1.8
C.C.A.: 270

The 20BS has the same specs. BUT make sure you don't get one with "L" in the part number. The terminals are opposite on that one.


----------

